# Lets see them tounge shots!!



## VARNYARD (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is one of mine!!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's a few of mine. 







[/img]











[/img]


----------



## angelrose (Mar 25, 2008)

wow, Bobby he looks like a big ol' bundle of joy and I would hope that he wouldn't be sizing and tasting me up dinner :lol: 


I see what you mean, I do like the lighter ones 8)


----------



## erk (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 25, 2008)

That's all I've got for now!


----------



## Lexi (Mar 25, 2008)

Theres mine.


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome shots, they are all great, I got some too, but I'm leaving to college so gonna post them tonight! Till then! :-D


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's what I could find:


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 25, 2008)

Not a tongue, but interesting!





I'll find more when I have time.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Mar 25, 2008)

Unfortunately i don't YET have a tegu, but i have some other neat tongue-shots!(and everyone else seems to be adding different animals, so here goes)


----------



## Mike (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Adams13 (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome tongue shots i can never get one of my guy. And PuffDragon I have like the same tattoo on my chest same side same colour, freakin weird eh, i got a banner along the bottom though.

Adams


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 25, 2008)

DaveDragon: What happened to that tegu's nose?


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 25, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> DaveDragon: What happened to that tegu's nose?


He was living in a wire cage when we got him. He did alot of nose and chin rubbing. He rubbed his chin raw!! It's all healed now, but his chin is black.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 26, 2008)

how do you post pics in this site??
I have tons.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 26, 2008)

Bubba said:


> how do you post pics in this site??
> I have tons.


http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=274


----------



## leoares27 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## jntann (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome pics guys, there is some great ones in here.


----------



## Exhume2Consume (Aug 20, 2008)

roaming outside in sunny fullerton ca.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, you asked for it!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Kharnifex said:


>


That's gotta be one of the best!! A curled tongue shot!!

But you lose a couple of points for hosting them on the "other" Tegu site. j/k


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 20, 2008)

i can't get my other hosting site to work!

Look:













Last edited by AB^ Reason: Fixed the Image Link


----------



## AB^ (Aug 20, 2008)

<<<< There's Mine


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Kharnifex said:


>


That's a great shot!! It even beats this one!


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 20, 2008)

what was wrong with it AB? i mean, why didn't it work?

also, the little tegu is my neighbors.


----------



## AB^ (Aug 20, 2008)

Kharnifex said:


> what was wrong with it AB? i mean, why didn't it work?
> 
> also, the little tegu is my neighbors.




I know the "*" in one of the links was making it not work, I had to yank the image and use my photobucket account to host it so it would work.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 21, 2008)

hmmm, strange.


----------



## tegu1982 (Aug 22, 2008)

this is what i got.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## olympus (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## jntann (Aug 24, 2008)

*tounge shot*


----------



## jor71 (Aug 24, 2008)

I believe this is his tongue....


----------



## Lexi (Aug 24, 2008)




----------

